# Sentiment Indicators



## ceasar73 (27 April 2009)

G'day all.

Sentiment Indicators...does anyone here use them? are they worth learning?

cheers,

ceasar73


----------



## MS+Tradesim (27 April 2009)

XAO, DJIA, DJIA futs, HSI, Nikkei, DAX, CAC, and advance/decline on the ASX.

They map the thinking of the herd and often reveal the thinking of the big money.


----------



## MRC & Co (27 April 2009)

ASF is my big one.  Honestly.


----------



## cutz (27 April 2009)

An enhancement to MRC & Co's idea,

Have a system where upon login you need to select your sentiment i.e. bearish/bullish/neutral via check boxes, this data is then displayed on some sort of oscillator for viewing by ASF members only.


----------



## ivant (27 April 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> ASF is my big one.  Honestly.




It is a good one  I am not joking either!


----------



## BBand (27 April 2009)

Sentiment indicators.

Price, volume, support and resistance, commonly used indicators etc, etc - from that we know where the crowd are entering the market and where their stops are most likely to be.

Fact: Approx. 5 - 10% of traders are consistently profitable. The rest are just donating their hard earned cash to the winners

All we need to do is make the above work for us - "trade what you see, not what you would like to see"

There is no need for analysis paralyses, most of us get happily stuck in this rut for the rest of our trading career, hunting for the next best indicator, strategy ----------

Sorry for repeating the same old know all "phrases"


----------



## MRC & Co (28 April 2009)

Cutz, don't think a survey would be useful, as some would use reverse psychology just as an answer and some are bearish, yet still get caught up on buying the top of extended moves or vice-versa.

It's obvious just by sifting through and reading who is doing what.


----------



## Nero64 (28 April 2009)

Jap Candlesticks and Volume with OHLC graphs are good I find. Everyone is different though.


----------



## MichaelD (28 April 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> ASF is my big one.  Honestly.




I'll second that. It's always a good indication if I've loaded up and soon thereafter it's being discussed on ASF.


----------



## seasprite (29 April 2009)

If the DOW is green and Rick Santelli is red , you know something is not right. http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1105763444&play=1


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 January 2019)

Consumer confidence plunges
headless chicken sales soar

https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...s/news-story/4d9b5ad8ff810ae39b18317fb3508aed

    Australian Associated Press
    11:55AM January 16, 2019


----------

